# Darcy



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

*Darcy*

Darcy is now 5 years old...where is the time going..she hates going out in daylight hours, shaking and cowering if I suggest going out. Once outside she trails behind me almost on her elbows for a mile or so, this soon changes if she sees a squirrel or phesant...come the night time she loves going out,probably because I am scared of the dark..another daft trait is if you click your fingers, clap your hands or most noises, Darcy will jump on me and snuggle in to me. also when nervous she will lick her lips or pant....any suggestions as how I can help my little girl get back to the fun loving worderful angel she used to be..


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Darcy*

Oh No, Darcy, What happened??
When did this behavior begin? I wonder what the correlation to the "noise" is with her fear?
I'm so sorry she is so afraid. I wish I had some suggestions, but when Foxy acted like that, it was due to the fungal growth of Valley Fever in her brain. Neurologically, a brain tumor. She was losing her eyesight, but I didn't know it until you could see that her pupils no longer reacted to the light, they just stayed dilated. Also she was afraid of every noise whether she could hear it, or feel it. When the pile drivers in the port below us were working , she was a total basket case.
I am not suggesting that is is what is wrong with Darcy. Poor girl, sounds like a good case for Cesar Milan, although I don't know if he would really accept the fact that a Vizsla is not like any normal Dog. 
Please let us know where you think this all started...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Darcy*

Poor Darcy, I feel bad for her. Have you had her eyes checked? There is a condition known as daylight blindness, but I can't think of the medical name for it.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

*Re: Darcy*

Good morning TexasRed thanks for contacting me, Darcy's eyes appear fine as she loves sitting in the sunshine on her bed. We have some sort of field gun in the country side where we live and its constantly going off during daylight hours, she is also petrified of fireworks and during these times she will hide round the back of the sofa, last November I made her a box and placed it by the sofa so when the fire works went off she would run into it for cover.
It does appear that Darcy has a noise phobia and it appears to be getting worse.She is such a loving dog and was once so full of fun and mischief it's even effecting her weight as we used to walk for miles and miles and would be out for hours at a time...


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Darcy*

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/01/thundershirt-and-new-years-eve.html

Our Chloe is sound sensitive. She wears her Thundershirt on New Year's eve and she never goes hunting with us. I though I made her gun shy, and I sure didn't help things, but she has a terror of thunder, fire works, loud drums or sirens.

Hope this helps. It is tough to watch them in such terror.

Rod


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

*Re: Darcy*

Darcy has a Thundershirt and my vet even gave her some valium last November,at one point I was going to take the valium. I do feel this is noise related and getting worse.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Darcy*

could the gunshots be a bird scarer in a field Rob? wehave them round us at moment with it being lambing time


----------



## Sig-the-elder (Mar 8, 2016)

*Re: Darcy*

Hope I am not intruding, as I don't have my vizsla yet, but I come from a background in behavior analysis. If it really is noise phobia, then I'd reccomend a program of systematic desensitization. Here's a link I found with some guidelines. http://www.dog-training-excellence.com/systematic-desensitization.html 
If this is the cause of her behavior, then this is the way to go. Avoid other techniques you might find out there (such as flooding), because they can be too much for the dog.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Darcy*

Even with a Thundershirt I would add either a DAP collar, or spray. Also noise, my June does not like thunderstorms, so classical music is always playing if there is a storm in the area. If you know the gunfields hours, maybe even consider outside speakers to drowned out the sound of gunfire. It just helps the other noise, become background noise. The dog still knows its there, but its not quite in the house, followed by a loud sound. Start preparing her a hour or two before the shooting starts. She may still require vet prescribed medicine, while you try and work through it.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

*Re: Darcy*



harrigab said:


> could the gunshots be a bird scarer in a field Rob? wehave them round us at moment with it being lambing time



I think thats what the noises are, its a constant bang every 30 seconds really annoying for me and Darcy, but nessesary for the farmer.. but at home I cant even click my fingers or even clap..STRANGE..


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Darcy*

I feel for you, our girl, almost 5, has developed a fear of flying insects. The horseflies chased her some and bit her last year and now she identifies all flying insects as such. If she shows fear, I ignore her (unless she's clawing me, which hurts...). Otherwise I redirect her to something else away from where she is "worried". That works about 90% of the time, so I'm encouraged! It's too hot in the SE USA for her to wear a thundershirt outside 8 months out of the year, so that's not an option for us. 

Does Darcy have a favorite toy that she could take outside with her - something in her mouth to distract her? Could you take her favorite treats in your pocket to distract her with when she's worried? Maybe you could appeal to her hunting instincts and lay some bird wings or bird training parts around in various locations for her to seek out. Maybe you could take her outside to some places she's never been that she would enjoy - creeks, ponds, etc. Transition her back into it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Darcy*



Darcy1311 said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> > could the gunshots be a bird scarer in a field Rob? wehave them round us at moment with it being lambing time
> ...


She probably stays on edge thinking any noise could turn into a bang.
I don't know if you own your home, or if this is doable for you.
We had new windows installed throughout the house. I can't remember if they are double, or triple paned, but are argon gas filled between the panes. Now I don't hear half of the outside noises I use to hear. You can also do a special room for her. You replace all the old insulation (inside all walls, and in attic ) with the spray foam insulation. It doesn't fix her problem, but gives her a safe place to relax away from it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Darcy*

Just checking in on Darcy


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Darcy*

I saw this on the news the other day and thought of Darcy. 
It's a new drug they are putting on the market for dogs with noise phobias. It might be worth doing some research on. It's called Sileo.


----------

